# $76 million more for food safety sought by FDA Commissioner Califf



## daveomak.fs (May 4, 2022)

​



​
$76 million more for food safety sought by FDA Commissioner Califf​By Dan Flynn on May 03, 2022 12:05 am
It’s that time of year when agency and department heads appear before Congressional committees to discuss their budget requests.  For FDA Commissioner Robert M. Califf, M.D. that means justifying  FDA’s 2023 food safety and nutrition budgets after deficiencies in those programs were called out by Politico, a national news organization. Califf’s appointment by President Biden... Continue Reading


Strauss products linked to Salmonella infections in Israel​By Joe Whitworth on May 03, 2022 12:03 am
More than 20 people could be sick in Israel in a Salmonella outbreak because of chocolate products made by Strauss. The Israeli Ministry of Health reported 21 patients of various ages are linked to the incident and six have been hospitalized. Samples were collected from 16 cases and results will be available in the coming... Continue Reading


Salmonella, food additives, pesticides lead to FDA enforcement actions on imports​By News Desk on May 03, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


Norway tests fermented sausages for E. coli​By News Desk on May 03, 2022 12:00 am
An analysis of fermented sausages in Norway has found only one sample was positive for E. coli. The Norwegian Veterinary Institute examined domestically produced fermented sausages for Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC). There was one positive but the E. coli type usually does not cause serious human infection. A total of 137 samples of fermented... Continue Reading


----------

